# Manitou Machete?



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Who's riding one?
what do you think- objectively? im exploring options for some XC oriented cush with plus tires and don't see much written about this fork-just the Magnum. 
I know it's not going to be a Fox 34 or 36, or a Pike/Yari but I don't need that level of stiffness, honestly. 32mm legs are probably fine. I'm a light guy and only want XC suspension with 3.0 tires. Let's exclude the Magnum as well. Those are pricey. 

Thanks for relaying your experience with the Machete!


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Curious too... and I own one, just haven't made the opportunity to break it in yet. Possibly today!

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

I have one on a Stache 5...great fork for me. A little on the stiff side during compression but that's how I like my set up. Fork is fine with 32mm tubes. It needs a o-ring on the tube to check the travel. That's my only complaint. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks for your input. I won't assume you're comparing the Machete back to back with something else, but have you ever felt the weight was 'a negative'? It's kinda porky compared to a boost Reba. There pics of a boost Reba fitting a plus tire, and it weighs like 1650-1700g, where the Machete weighs 2050. 

This fork is still on my short list, I like firm forks and don't weigh enough of ride gnarly enough to need more than 32mm uppers.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Reba isn't an apples to apples comparison. A boost Reba that will fit a 3.0 tire, like the Machete, costs almost $200 more than the Machete. Machete is comparable to the Recon. The Magnum is barely priced more than a Plus capable Reba but 2x the fork.
Some places are charging a stupid amount for a Magnum just because of its popularity here. $650-750 is about right. Reba boost full plus version is $600.

Machete basically the same as any other Manitou starter fork which is probably why it hasn't been discussed much. It's nothing new/different besides being able to fit a 3.0+ tire. 

But unless your a serious XC racer (not just ride xc class trails) there is probably several other parts of the bike you could drop 200g off it.

The weight increase with plus tires/wheels is something you'll notice if you ride light weight xc set up now though.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

All good points, RAKC. 
I compared the Reba to the Machete because I've watched new/Take-off boost-spaced 120mm Rebas come and go on both eBay and my local FB bike part group for $400 or less. Several place on the net have Machetes for 325. 

I'm not a weight weenie, but don't want an anchor if I can help it. My current XFusion Slide weighs 1920g, and running 800g NN 29x2.6, or an 800g Whisky 9 with 1050g Chronicles. 
I'd happily add some weight to have a 'one-setup' bike with plus tires and suspension fork. I'm hanging these parts on a 6 lb steel frame, clearly I'm not building a race bike.

I'm m not bagging on a Machete, just gathering info. I can't find anything about it, other than 'it's a basic Magnum'. 
A review of 'it's pretty good' is enough, I just wanted to hear from others and make sure they aren't saying something like "it's a noodley brick with no damping, stay away"


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Rode mine today finally. I'm not super impressed, but then its not supposed be like a Pike.

Good thing, because it's not like a Pike at all. 

I found the compression to be rather stiff, certainly wouldn't call it supple. I'll double check the air pressure, and may run it a,but lower to see if it softens up. 

Really not trying to sound negative, for the price I guess that's what you get, and I'm fine with it, I was just hoping for more. Not giving up, just was not wowed out of the gate.

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## krel (May 9, 2017)

I've been trying to find a comparison between the fork on a specialized comp 6fattie (Machete) and the expert (rockshox Reba RL) - so far this thread is the best comparison I've seen. Any thoughts on the difference between the two? I understand the Reba costs more, is it enough better that between the fork upgrade and going from the SRAM NX to GX drivetrain is worth the 450ish price difference?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FourthOf5 (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm a pretty novice rider so take this with a grain of salt.

I run a Machete, and construction wise it's well built. I weigh 150ish lbs geared up and it feels solid in hard turns and on hits.

One thing you should know is that the Machete can be upgraded with the ABS+ damper, which is a pretty big step up from the stock damper. The fork I have came with one installed and I'm very pleased with the performance so far this year. I was riding on a Raidon last season and the Machete feels a lot livelier underneath me. 

If you can get the fork for a good price and can swing the $80 for the ABS+ then I'd say it's worth it. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## xblitzkriegx (Jul 29, 2016)

krel said:


> I've been trying to find a comparison between the fork on a specialized comp 6fattie (Machete) and the expert (rockshox Reba RL) - so far this thread is the best comparison I've seen. Any thoughts on the difference between the two? I understand the Reba costs more, is it enough better that between the fork upgrade and going from the SRAM NX to GX drivetrain is worth the 450ish price difference?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


between the fork AND the drivetrain, yes. gx will give you better shifting and more range. the reba fork is a tried and true reliable lightweight xc fork. spec'ing those 2 options will save you about 1.25lbs off the bike as well. the gx drivetrain is 3/4lbs lighter than the nx fyi, and it shifts better.

wanted to add in that i have nothing against manitou products. i think their forks are just fine.


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

Let the fork break in a while. I have a Yari that I was not initially impressed with, but it's gotten better with some trail time on it.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

^^X10

Things always have to break in. It's completely normal. 

Manitou forks are not supple out of the box. Well unless you get their high end ones. The more miles you get the better they get. But we're talking some real miles before they truly free up. Well over 100 for the last forks I had (Marvel)

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Yep, as others have stated, give it time to break in. My Stache 5 came with the lowest end Machete. Back then, I was about 215lbs geared up, and once it broke in, I thought it was very good for an entry level fork. Probably THE best entry level fork I've ridden actually. Very supple off the top, yet I never bottomed it out, good rebound damping, and easy to access lockout. I only upgraded for more tuning options, and the beefier stanchions.


----------



## azairmech (May 29, 2014)

I've had my 2017 Stache 5 for about five months now. Last night, during my ride, I felt something weird in the fork. I thought it was a loose headset, but on further investigation, I found the right hand stanchion has play in the lower. I took it to the shop I bought from and the mechanic says that is normal bushing wear for that "pricepoint" of a shock. Needless to say, I'm kind of disappointed in this shock now. Until now I thought it was a pretty decent shock. I have had fox forks on previous bikes that I rode a lot more and never had this problem. If this is the case, I would have to give this fork a big fat thumbs down.


----------



## Razor Hoof (Nov 4, 2015)

azairmech said:


> I've had my 2017 Stache 5 for about five months now. Last night, during my ride, I felt something weird in the fork. I thought it was a loose headset, but on further investigation, I found the right hand stanchion has play in the lower. I took it to the shop I bought from and the mechanic says that is normal bushing wear for that "pricepoint" of a shock. Needless to say, I'm kind of disappointed in this shock now. Until now I thought it was a pretty decent shock. I have had fox forks on previous bikes that I rode a lot more and never had this problem. If this is the case, I would have to give this fork a big fat thumbs down.


Did the mechanic contact Manitou to arrive at that conclusion? If not, then his answer should be questioned.


----------



## azairmech (May 29, 2014)

Razor Hoof said:


> Did the mechanic contact Manitou to arrive at that conclusion? If not, then his answer should be questioned.


That's why I'm putting this out there. I want to find out if anybody else is having this issue with the Machete. I emailed Hayes this morning to ask them about it. I'll update when I get some info.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Mine had a bushing displaced and started cutting into the stanchion. Manitou warrantied it, no questions.

Never felt any extra play in mine. (and I'm OCD)


----------



## azairmech (May 29, 2014)

Sent an email to Hayes this morning and they promptly replied. They gave me an RMA to send it in for warranty repair.


----------



## bdee (Mar 30, 2004)

I found the manual online for this fork, but didn't see any numbers/charts for how much air to put in. Anyone have a link?


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

I've been on a Recon (HT Plus Bike 27.5 x 2.8, boost) for a year now, never had a complaint, never rode a big dollar fork except for test rides and then felt little difference. But a test ride on an unfamiliar bike, of course the fork didn't stand out.

Got a buddy riding the Machete on his regular 27.5 Hard Tail bike (27.5x2.35's), we've traded bikes on many trails many times and neither one of us can feel any difference In the Recon and the Machete.
Both forks feel fine.
I never bottom out, I use (per the ring) about 90% of my 120 mm travel on my hardest landings, It does not 'Pack' down, It does not pogo or bounce and I never want or need more traction or control even when leaned way over or doing drop In's.
I guess this means I better never try a big dollar fork right ?

I will admit riders with more skills could likely find many differences, but with our hard tails, they both feel well forked  Just sayin


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Just buy a better fork. Adding a different damper, worrying about premature wear, these are all reasons why a better quality fork is worth a few dollars more. Suspension and tires are what make the bike, skimping on these things will be your undoing.

Magnum, Pike, or Fox 34 for the long run.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

I would get it fixed and run it as long as you can if you are happy with the performance. Brand new high end forks ain't cheap.
I like Rockshox and my old and ancient Reba on my 29er has over 20,000 miles on it with only one rebuild. Getting close to being tossed but it has been dead reliable.
I bought the high end Manitou Magnum Pro for my Stache. Wish I would have waited for a 29 plus fork from Rockshox. Hate the stupid through axle design, can't get full travel and the top right knob fell off as well as the damper knob. If I set the air pressure so I get more travel it sags even without me on it!


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Its not so much the machete being a problem. OEM forks are always built cheaper. 

And even the best of fox or rockshox has had the occasional bushing issue, just happens. I always judge based on a brands desire to fix it.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm a bit late to this thread.

The Machete Boost isn't made to be a low end fork. It's a Manitou Minute stretched out to boost/plus sizing. 
The differences in cost and performance are TS Air vs ISO air springs, the Kwik Toggle compression damper vs ABS+ and no cartridge damper or HBO.

If a leg starts rattling (on any modern fork from any brand) it's not bushing wear, it's likely a lower bushing that has lifted. They're taper fit and need bushing tools to reseat properly. Manitou will likely swap whole lowers or even fork if it's under warranty. Outside that issue they're extremely reliable and low maintenance. The chassis has been proven since 2008 when they lightened up the 32mm Sherman/Nixon chassis into a trail fork line.

The Kwik Toggle damper is cheaper to make than the machined ABS+ and performs well but can't be revalved. It's shims are crimpled in place. The fully tunable ABS+ drops right in.

Manitou have reorganised their lines and Machete is now the name for all their 32mm forks. The previous Minute and Marvels are now also Machete. The forks this thread is about are now known as Machete Boost.


----------



## gumba (Dec 18, 2016)

Does the Machete have the same spacing as the Magnum at the narrowest span between the sanctions? I run a 4.0 Jumbo Jim on a 50mm rim on the Magnum. I'm looking for another fork for another bike project.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

gumba said:


> Does the Machete have the same spacing as the Magnum at the narrowest span between the sanctions? I run a 4.0 Jumbo Jim on a 50mm rim on the Magnum. I'm looking for another fork for another bike project.


Cant answer your question but you answered mine, how big of tire fits in a magnum. Have any pics by chance?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gumba (Dec 18, 2016)

I've been using Jumbo Jim 4.0 at 8 psi with no problems. Nate 3.8 also works. Rims are 50mm Surly Rabbit Hole. My concern about going to a wider rim would be the spokes hitting the caliper.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

gumba said:


> Does the Machete have the same spacing as the Magnum at the narrowest span between the sanctions? I run a 4.0 Jumbo Jim on a 50mm rim on the Magnum. I'm looking for another fork for another bike project.


Machete boost is 94mm at the tightest point in the casting (beside wiper seals) and 110mm between the stanchion tubes.


----------



## gumba (Dec 18, 2016)

Dougal said:


> Machete boost is 94mm at the tightest point in the casting (beside wiper seals) and 110mm between the stanchion tubes.


I'm measuring 88.6mmm at the tightest point for the Magnum Comp. The Machete also seems to be lightly lighter,1871 vs 2015.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

gumba said:


> I'm measuring 88.6mmm at the tightest point for the Magnum Comp. The Machete also seems to be lightly lighter,1871 vs 2015.


Yeah I've got ~90mm tightest point for the new Mattoc Boost 160-170. Slightly different brace but same leg spacing.


----------



## gumba (Dec 18, 2016)

How do you lower the Machete 27.5 boost from 120mm to 100mm. Also, what's the difference between the Machete and Magnum 
thanks.


----------



## Feendog (Oct 12, 2016)

Good evening,

I'm considering a Manitou Machete for my Surly Karate Monkey to replace the rigid fork. I do have a non boost Reba but it won't fit 27.5 x 2.8 tires without some dishing of the wheel. 

With the Manitou, I would be able to swap in my 29er wheelset without messing with the 9mm hub. 

Will I hate the Machete compared to the Reba? At $350, this seems to be my cheapest option for adding some squish. I'm thinking about getting the 120mm version. Rigid isn't really working for me.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Your post makes no sense to be honest. Asking about 2 different wheel designs and NO MATTER WHAT you will have to re-dish a wheel if its not centered in the fork. Doesnt matter what suspension for you buy.



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## m2dak (Jan 2, 2022)

@Dougal is it possible to Insert an old Minute pro 29er rebound unit to a machete comp 29er?
Thanks for your support.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

m2dak said:


> @Dougal is it possible to Insert an old Minute pro 29er rebound unit to a machete comp 29er?
> Thanks for your support.


I haven't tried. Lower threads are the same but stanchion ID may trip you up. The Machete is straight wall stanchions where the Minute Pro were tapered. If the Minute Pro cartridge cap is for the larger ID of the tapered part then it won't fit without modificiation (i.e. custom machining).


----------



## m2dak (Jan 2, 2022)

Alright, I might buy a cheap used machete and give it a try, as for the minute there are no firmer ride kits (140mm travel) available anymore.


----------

